# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Preciso identificar isto !!! >  Mais uma Just for fun

## Mauricio Foz

Mais uma para sua dversão.

Observem que temos 2 corais diferentes, foi intencional para que se possa ter uma boa relação de tamanho entre eles.
Um é um bem conhecido entre os aquaristas, por um nome pelo que sei não "oficial", o outro, bem esse é a diversão.



Mauricio

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

São palythoas (bem grandes por sinal).

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Mauricio Foz

:SbSourire:   Hehehehehe, 

Eu disse que era para ter uma boa relação do tamanho entre eles....isso era uma dica.

Não é um Palythoa.  :yb668:  

Mauricio

----------


## Mauricio Foz

Ninguem mais se arrisca?
Esta muito facil ou muito dificil?
Como disse o Diogo, parece um Palythoa, mas é muito maior, então deve ser um. . .

Mais uma chance pra pensar.

Mauricio

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Eu arriscaria em _Protopalythoa sp._

Cumprimentos,

----------

